# St Pauls, NC - Lucy PTS 8/10 AM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

Robeson Co AS

Last Day 8/10 @ 8am , Id#41767


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

PTS Monday AM


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Lucy...putting on her best smile hoping someone will help her.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Her time is short









Can't someone help her?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Her is Lucy's PF link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14353460

Can anyone help this girl?? This is the same shelter Lydia and Kenna were at.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Help please for both Lucy and Sophia


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone-please help her


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone working on these two? They are in desparate need at this point


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Sophia and Lucy only have until close of business today, Sunday.

PLEASE, someone help them.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Lucy only has until the close of business today..









Can't someone help her???


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Lucy only has until tomorrow morning. can't someone help???


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Praying for a miracle for Lucy and Sophia


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Lucy and Sophia have been given a 2nd chance... they have until end of the day today.

Please?!?!?!?!!?

They are desperate for help.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump again...last hour


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's hoping against hope that Lucy and Sophia made it out safely.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Any updates?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I think we're afraid to ask...









I know I am...


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I called the shelter and spoke with a guy named jess who said both Lucy and Sophia were adopted. I pray that is true and they are both in wonderful homes today.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you for calling. I too hope they are safe and happy.


----------

